
AWS Route 53 was misrouted for nearly 2 hours - sajal83
https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/5adf2844ecbe40692e003ad2/
======
sajal83
The bad routes can be seen by agents: 219-YVR-Canana, 221-qeast,
16-TurboBytes, 6-VPS TH, 10-TurboBytes, 220-TurboBytes, 17-aks-seattle and
190-ATT-AS7018

From outages mailing list, following subnets were affected.

205.251.192.0 205.251.193.0 205.251.195.0 205.251.197.0 205.251.199.0

The issue has since been fixed, outage lasted for ~2 hours.

If you are still using a single DNS provider for your domain, you should
consider having a dual-provider setup.

